# And now we are 10 (and a dog)



## Deleted member 4053 (Oct 7, 2008)

Bump, now known as Daniel, arrived on Sunday night and is healthy and well.  He will hopefully get away in the campervan later this week!!

Wee-z


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Oct 7, 2008)

Have worked out how to resize and upload a picture now too! (hopefully)

Wee-z


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Oct 7, 2008)

*We are now 10 plus a dog*

Many congrats sign him up as the youngest memberAndy


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 7, 2008)

congratulations from us another wild camper in the making


----------



## lenny (Oct 7, 2008)

Wee-z said:


> Bump, now known as Daniel, arrived on Sunday night and is healthy and well.  He will hopefully get away in the campervan later this week!!
> 
> Wee-z



Great news,Wee-z, congratulations to all on  the arrival of little Daniel (the wild child), He,s got Tony,s eyes.

I,ll have to open a bottle now to wet the wairns heed


----------



## jimmnlizz (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome to the site Daniel Weeze!   You will come to enjoy it, as time gets the better of you!!   As it has to all of us!   JIM & LIZ.


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Oct 8, 2008)

Congratulations to you and your family fella


----------



## sundown (Oct 8, 2008)

Wee-z said:


> Bump, now known as Daniel, arrived on Sunday night and is healthy and well. Wee-z



hi wee-z
congratlulations on wee-daniel, I see from the "nhs tayside" blanket
he's a "local laddie"  the more the merrier!


----------



## Belgian (Oct 8, 2008)

Wee-z said:


> Bump, now known as Daniel, arrived on Sunday night and is healthy and well.  He will hopefully get away in the campervan later this week!!
> 
> Wee-z



Another Scotsman, Congratulations, great job done !


----------

